# North Saint Vrain-Shelly's



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

River wide tree just downstream of old dam (gone now) or about .3m up from Apple Valley bridge. On drive by it appears that the tree ends about 3 feet from left side, but alas one must pop a wheelie over it as it is subtlety submerged. As the flow drops this will become a problem. Also a stubby log left side higher up along road side boogie water below a small hole that is invisible until practically on it. Last but not least below Apple valley bridge above meadows park(or what is left of it), the river braids and the right fork has an obvious drop just after the old barn on left. Go just left or right of direct middle as the middle line will welcome you with a sharp piton rock. Pow!


----------

